# My rider rating is a 4.8!



## flyingdingo

WTF! Why? I'm always standing there ready to hop in the car. I tip. I'm quiet. I'm polite. I don't bring food. I'm not a ******. Why the hell am I not a five?


----------



## CityGirl

I am just about to find out mine next weekend. Well...maybe you told them you are a driver? I ding every first time rider from a 5 to a 4.9 so the rest of you know they have been vetted. (You're welcome). Maybe one driver did that. Maybe you went on a short trip? Do you check your breath? Seriously, don't make yourself crazy. It's like this rejection game in our society is making us all crazy. Tinder, Uber, it's just over the top. Here, have some positive talks: 10 TED Talks to help you Shake Off Rejection: https://www.ted.com/playlists/234/talks_to_help_you_shake_off_re


----------



## flyingdingo

CityGirl said:


> I am just about to find out mine next weekend. Well...maybe you told them you are a driver? I ding every first time rider from a 5 to a 4.9 so the rest of you know they have been vetted. (You're welcome). Maybe one driver did that. Maybe you went on a short trip? Do you check your breath? Seriously, don't make yourself crazy. It's like this rejection game in our society is making us all crazy. Tinder, Uber, it's just over the top. Here, have some positive talks: 10 TED Talks to help you Shake Off Rejection: https://www.ted.com/playlists/234/talks_to_help_you_shake_off_re


No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

flyingdingo said:


> WTF! Why? I'm always standing there ready to hop in the car. I tip. I'm quiet. I'm polite. I don't bring food. I'm not a ******. Why the hell am I not a five?


Maybe you got a new driver who still thinks 4 is good.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Did you share with them that all pax want handjobs? That might have panicked them into hitting 4*!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

flyingdingo said:


> No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


 Because today I had one too many of noxious passengers. So just for entertainment I am giving every single passenger a one star today. No it's not fair. And no I don't care.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sacto Burbs said:


> Because today I had one too many of noxious passengers. So just for entertainment I am giving every single passenger a one star today. No it's not fair. And no I don't care.


Wow you sound like a...a...rider!


----------



## UBERxGc

flyingdingo said:


> WTF! Why? Why the hell am I not a five?





flyingdingo said:


> Why the **** am I not a 5?


Do you repeat the same question more than once while on rides?


----------



## frndthDuvel

Sacto Burbs said:


> Because today I had one too many of noxious passengers. So just for entertainment I am giving every single passenger a one star today. No it's not fair. And no I don't care.


I just checked my 1 day 16 trips. It had gone up from a few hours ago from 4.91, now a 5. Hmm, that means some of those 4's I gave out today might have been unwarranted. OOPS!


----------



## Pubsber

Maybe because your quiet?


----------



## UberXTampa

flyingdingo said:


> No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


It might be because you are Uber driver.


----------



## UberFrolic

Because you don't fkn tip.

Cheap ass


----------



## Pubsber

UberFrolic said:


> Because you don't fkn tip.
> 
> Cheap ass


He said he tips everytime


----------



## UberFrolic

Oops. Then his breath smells of alcohol lol I dunno


----------



## Pubsber

UberFrolic said:


> Oops. Then his breath smells of alcohol lol I dunno


I think you missed that part too. He also says it wasnt his breath lol


----------



## Pubsber

Maybe its your face?


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

flyingdingo said:


> WTF! Why? I'm always standing there ready to hop in the car. I tip. I'm quiet. I'm polite. I don't bring food. I'm not a ******. Why the hell am I not a five?


New driver didn't know the one on right is 5 star


----------



## flyingdingo

ChrisInABQ said:


> Did you share with them that all pax want handjobs? That might have panicked them into hitting 4*!


Hahaha! Maybe I should have.


----------



## flyingdingo

Pubsber said:


> Maybe its your face?


I have a nice face, thank you very much.


----------



## Nick3946

I hope you didn't tell him your a driver.


----------



## flyingdingo

Nick3946 said:


> I hope you didn't tell him your a driver.


I take Uber all the time. I never tell them I'm a driver.


----------



## Pubsber

Did you perhaps give him 1 penny as a tip? Lol


----------



## jiwagon

Was your pick up location hard to reach?


----------



## flyingdingo

jizzwagon said:


> Was your pick up location hard to reach?


None that I recall. As I said, I take Uber a lot when I go out.


----------



## jiwagon

flyingdingo said:


> None that I recall. As I said, I take Uber a lot when I go out.


It's anyone's guess, then. Driver had a bad day, didn't understand rating system, Uber glitch or purposely giving you that rating.. Which reminds me, I picked up a driver one time and it showed his driver rating.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

Were you ever rude while drunk? just too drunk to remember?
Did you ever order a ride for someone else? (they could have been rude)
Do you have other passengers with you? Some of your passengers could have done something and you got dinged.

Or you just got a mean driver who is out there to ding passengers ratings. (dont blame him/her) lol


----------



## flyingdingo

Monica rodriguez said:


> Were you ever rude while drunk?


Nope.



Monica rodriguez said:


> just too drunk to remember?


Nope.



Monica rodriguez said:


> Did you ever order a ride for someone else? (they could have been rude)


Nope.



Monica rodriguez said:


> Do you have other passengers with you? Some of your passengers could have done something and you got dinged.


Nope.



Monica rodriguez said:


> Or you just got a mean driver who is out there to ding passengers ratings. (dont blame him/her) lol


Obviously.


----------



## Oh My

Did you SLAM the door or ask "How long have you been driving for Uber?". Did it take you 4 minutes to gather your TWO shopping bags and GTFO? Did you jump in all happy and shit and gleefully exclaim "Hi, I'm going to the Corncob Bar!" like you expected the driver to know where this hole is in a city of 2.8 million then take 4 minutes to look up the address on your high speed iphone only to come up with "It's on the ground floor of that big, tall building with alot of windows by the fountain so just make a u-turn and I'll direct you"?


----------



## Oh My

Also, did you have other passengers with you? Yesterday, when arriving at the destination address they all blurted AT THE SAME TIME......

Rider #1: "Right here is fine!
Uber account holder: "Turn left at the stop sign and go around the corner!"
Rider #3 "Just up a little further!"

ALL AT THE SAME TIME. I just threw my hands up and Rider #1 won and got a mint but the Uber account holder got 4*s.


----------



## RideshareGuru

flyingdingo said:


> None that I recall. As I said, I take Uber a lot when I go out.


If you Uber a lot and you tip and you're still at a 4.8, that means that it's not just 1 driver low rating you. Perhaps you're just an asshole to the point that a tip doesn't even make up for it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oh My said:


> Did you SLAM the door or ask "How long have you been driving for Uber?". Did it take you 4 minutes to gather your TWO shopping bags and GTFO? Did you jump in all happy and shit and gleefully exclaim "Hi, I'm going to the Corncob Bar!" like you expected the driver to know where this hole is in a city of 2.8 million then take 4 minutes to look up the address on your high speed iphone only to come up with "It's on the ground floor of that big, tall building with alot of windows by the fountain so just make a u-turn and I'll direct you"?


Wow you've had that rider too!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

RideshareGuru said:


> If you Uber a lot and you tip and you're still at a 4.8, that means that it's not just 1 driver low rating you. Perhaps you're just an asshole to the point that a tip doesn't even make up for it.


Did you give the driver mints and water? I hear that helps.


----------



## Huberis

You gotta educate these people: 1. Always fight with your feet and **** with your face. 2. Anything less than five stars is a fail. Everything else just isn't worth a thought.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

flyingdingo said:


> No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


Maybe it was the tingodingo that gave you a low rating.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

UberFrolic said:


> Because you don't fkn tip.
> 
> Cheap ass


Now now, don't jump to conclusions .


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wow you sound like a...a...rider!


Sounds like Sacto didn't give any pax the warm fuzzy that day.


----------



## Emp9

flyingdingo said:


> WTF! Why? I'm always standing there ready to hop in the car. I tip. I'm quiet. I'm polite. I don't bring food. I'm not a ******. Why the hell am I not a five?


 i only give less than 5 stars to a rider , if they make me wait long , or on a one way street blocking traffic ect. they get super annoying on short cuts and the what streets and back alleys they want you to use or ask me to speed or turn where there is no turn signs. id give you a 5 from what you posted so maybe the driver was having a bad night or something. 4.8 is still very good.


----------



## dandy driver

CityGirl said:


> I am just about to find out mine next weekend. Well...maybe you told them you are a driver? I ding every first time rider from a 5 to a 4.9 so the rest of you know they have been vetted. (You're welcome). Maybe one driver did that. Maybe you went on a short trip? Do you check your breath? Seriously, don't make yourself crazy. It's like this rejection game in our society is making us all crazy. Tinder, Uber, it's just over the top. Here, have some positive talks: 10 TED Talks to help you Shake Off Rejection: https://www.ted.com/playlists/234/talks_to_help_you_shake_off_re


uber is now looking for over 1 million new drivers don't worry the customers will get another one


----------



## dandy driver

UBERxGc said:


> Do you repeat the same question more than once while on rides?


try not to let a fart rip while customer is in the car that can reduce your rating


----------



## Emp9

Oh My said:


> Did you SLAM the door or ask "How long have you been driving for Uber?". Did it take you 4 minutes to gather your TWO shopping bags and GTFO? Did you jump in all happy and shit and gleefully exclaim "Hi, I'm going to the Corncob Bar!" like you expected the driver to know where this hole is in a city of 2.8 million then take 4 minutes to look up the address on your high speed iphone only to come up with "It's on the ground floor of that big, tall building with alot of windows by the fountain so just make a u-turn and I'll direct you"?


haha this happens to me in DC all the time and the riders huff and puff if i dont know the bar or lounge, or they hop in, " take me to the parking lot near M and something street where i left my car"


----------



## anOzzieUber

Not sure if your system works the same as ours, but when I pick up a pax who is another driver, their rider rating is the same as their driver rating. Easy to tell if I'm picking up a fellow driver, their rating will show up with two decimal places (4.85), normal riders I've only ever seen ratings with one decimal place.

In other words, what is your driver rating?

Edit: And this assumes you are using the same email address for both your driver & rider accounts.


----------



## Oh My

Emp9 said:


> haha this happens to me in DC all the time and the riders huff and puff if i dont know the bar or lounge, or they hop in, " take me to the parking lot near M and something street where i left my car"


Or I like when your dropping them off on a dark residential street. "Just let me know where you want me to stop".

"By the tree".


----------



## The_Nerd

CityGirl said:


> ... Seriously, don't make yourself crazy. It's like this rejection game in our society is making us all crazy. Tinder, Uber, it's just over the top. Here, have some positive talks: 10 TED Talks to help you Shake Off Rejection: https://www.ted.com/playlists/234/talks_to_help_you_shake_off_re


LOL awesome with the TED referral... Yer OK, CityGirl...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oh My said:


> Or I like when your dropping them off on a dark residential street. "Just let me know where you want me to stop".
> 
> "By the tree".


"By that driveway" (pointing from the back seat.)

"On the left here." (Pull over) "Oh did I say left? I meant right."

"Behind the white car." (Every other car in Houston is white or silver and at night in a dark street you can't tell. So which one of ten white cars?)


----------



## Oh My

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "By that driveway" (pointing from the back seat.)
> 
> "On the left here." (Pull over) "Oh did I say left? I meant right."
> 
> "Behind the white car." (Every other car in Houston is white or silver and at night in a dark street you can't tell. So which one of ten white cars?)


"By the sign". Uh, I see a no parking sign, a crosswalk sign, a peace sign, a save the whales sign, two handicapped signs, 10 street cleaning signs....


----------



## headtheball

flyingdingo said:


> No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


No.... Not your breath at all.


----------



## uberxtreme

4.8 is good in my book, i am more worried about the 5 star passengers because they are most likely noobs


----------



## CityGirl

uberxtreme said:


> 4.8 is good in my book, i am more worried about the 5 star passengers because they are most likely noobs


Correct. All 5 stars get a 4 star from me, so someone knows they have been vetted. I trust a 4.9 or 4.8 way more than a 5. I start to wonder about 4.5 though...


----------



## Oh My

Here's how to start your Saturday morning (after waiting 5 minutes).....

Me: "Hi, you're Amber?"
Ditz: "Great".

(That's not what I asked, we'll do that in a few moments).

Ditz: "I'm going to the Fashion Outlet Mall".

Silence

I'm not even going to respond to this after dropping someone off in an area I'm not even familiar with and furthermore I'm twice her age and haven't bought a stitch of clothing other than socks and underwear over the past 5 years.

Well, it's out near the airport I discover. And, no I'm not going to the 4th level of the parking structure. "But it's free". No. Then that door up there is fine. Correct, she can take the elevator.

Uber on.


----------



## Yankee

flyingdingo said:


> No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


I'm sure you are a 5 Star person. This rating system is insane and has no grounding in reality. People rate me low because they don't like my ACCENT. Studies have been done about this sort of thing. Some people interpret "quiet" as "aloof", unsociable", or worse, "stuck up". Some people will rate you based on your looks. There. Is. Absolutely. ZERO. Objective. Criteria. To. This measurement instrument. It has no academic merit, no way to interpret these ratings. When I - as a driver - am tired, fed up, or have just been abused by a rider or even a road-rager, I'm less generous in the stars department. I once asked a pax - who was really sweet and cool - why she had a 4.1 rating. She didn't know, and was surprised. But she told me that she lived in a difficult location, so drivers always arrived agitated to begin with. It wasn't her fault. Drivers were zinging her for her location. Go back to knowing that you are a 5 Star human being.


----------



## flyingdingo

Yankee said:


> I'm sure you are a 5 Star person. This rating system is insane and has no grounding in reality. People rate me low because they don't like my ACCENT. Studies have been done about this sort of thing. Some people interpret "quiet" as "aloof", unsociable", or worse, "stuck up". Some people will rate you based on your looks. There. Is. Absolutely. ZERO. Objective. Criteria. To. This measurement instrument. It has no academic merit, no way to interpret these ratings. When I - as a driver - am tired, fed up, or have just been abused by a rider or even a road-rager, I'm less generous in the stars department. I once asked a pax - who was really sweet and cool - why she had a 4.1 rating. She didn't know, and was surprised. But she told me that she lived in a difficult location, so drivers always arrived agitated to begin with. It wasn't her fault. Drivers were zinging her for her location. Go back to knowing that you are a 5 Star human being.


You win for best reply!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Oh My said:


> Here's how to start your Saturday morning (after waiting 5 minutes).....
> 
> Me: "Hi, you're Amber?"
> Ditz: "Great".
> 
> (That's not what I asked, we'll do that in a few moments).
> 
> Ditz: "I'm going to the Fashion Outlet Mall".
> 
> Silence
> 
> I'm not even going to respond to this after dropping someone off in an area I'm not even familiar with and furthermore I'm twice her age and haven't bought a stitch of clothing other than socks and underwear over the past 5 years.
> 
> Well, it's out near the airport I discover. And, no I'm not going to the 4th level of the parking structure. "But it's free". No. Then that door up there is fine. Correct, she can take the elevator.
> 
> Uber on.


Never ask "are you Amber?"

Ask "who are you and who am I?"

Or anyone can sat yes and get a free or the wrong uber.

Probably not an issue picking up in a subdivision but definitely a big risk at bars etc.


----------



## Oh My

Yankee said:


> I'm sure you are a 5 Star person. This rating system is insane and has no grounding in reality. People rate me low because they don't like my ACCENT. Studies have been done about this sort of thing. Some people interpret "quiet" as "aloof", unsociable", or worse, "stuck up". Some people will rate you based on your looks. There. Is. Absolutely. ZERO. Objective. Criteria. To. This measurement instrument. It has no academic merit, no way to interpret these ratings. When I - as a driver - am tired, fed up, or have just been abused by a rider or even a road-rager, I'm less generous in the stars department. I once asked a pax - who was really sweet and cool - why she had a 4.1 rating. She didn't know, and was surprised. But she told me that she lived in a difficult location, so drivers always arrived agitated to begin with. It wasn't her fault. Drivers were zinging her for her location. Go back to knowing that you are a 5 Star human being.


The younger females are VERY chipper when they jump in the front seat. Once they stare at you in the rearview mirror and see your grey temples, they immediately clam up, realize you're not "the one", grab hold of the door armrest with both hands, clench their knees and rate you 2*.

A psyche major could have a field day driving for Uber for 3 hours and win an award for his thesis written with a dashcam.

Really, this is almost amusing now. She's waiting, waiting, waiting for me to crack a joke or make the car do hiccups like Gramps used to do with his "3 on the tree"......darn it didn't happen because I've got a 6 speed auto trans. 1* for me.


----------



## Oh My

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Never ask "are you Amber?"
> 
> Ask "who are you and who am I?"
> 
> Or anyone can sat yes and get a free or the wrong uber.
> 
> Probably not an issue picking up in a subdivision but definitely a big risk at bars etc.


And get a response of "Wow, I've never had anyone ask my name first before" (the nerve!). Sorry you practice in the hood. BTW, what's a "subdivision"? I don't do bar crowds.


----------



## J.J. Smith

flyingdingo said:


> No, it's not my breath. And like I said, I tip. So what if it's a short trip. I tip! And I'm nice. Why the **** am I not a 5?


Beats me.


----------



## Lidman

my rating is perfect on both sides of uber


----------



## dmiller227

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Never ask "are you Amber?"
> 
> Ask "who are you and who am I?".


Whenever they are approaching the car I say, "hi, what's your name?" So far, they have always said the pax name. Recently, I had one pick up. I pull up to the spot and out comes the hottest woman I have ever seen. She's wearing a bikini and over the bikini she's weaing a shear flimsy cover up. I say "hi what's your name?" She says "Chelsea" which was the pax name on the app. So off we go. She was nice, friendly and did I say hot. Anyway, about half way through the trip she gets on her phone and says "hi Chelsea it's me, I'm almost there". Lol.

So I look at her and say, "so you're not Chelsea, are you?" Eh, whatever. She was embarrassed, I didn't care because she was friendly and did I mention she was hot, in that bikini? Anyway, I drop her off, yeah, she was going to a beach party. She also gave me a 10 dollar tip and she said she was giving me five stars, which... She did.


----------

